

Open python session in terminal, type "import antigravity" - patrickocoffeyo

Open python session in terminal, type "import antigravity". I found this amusing....
======
alphast0rm
For the people who don't have access to a terminal with Python (for whatever
reason), it opens up this web comic:

<http://xkcd.com/353/>

------
crazydiamond
Interesting tooltip too if you mouse over the pic :)

> "Perl, I'm leaving you"

~~~
patrickocoffeyo
Haha, yep!

------
nine_k
Which Python version, on which platform?

("We're not shipping your computer.")

